
DHTML - spectaclepiece
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_HTML
======
eesmith
As an example, DHTML Lemmings -
[https://www.elizium.nu/scripts/lemmings/](https://www.elizium.nu/scripts/lemmings/)

